# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  ANAVAR ONLY 5 weeks so far...GREAT RESULTS

## bookie

Hey guys,

I have been on Anavar 5 weeks so far, 60mg a day, I have gained 8lbs and super toned and rock hard as if I have been working out all day. My question I have is, do I need to take anything for it decreasing my test? I will be doing blood work this week to check my test levels...is there anything else I need to do? I will be taking the var for 12 weeks. I also take Milk Thistle, Multi-Vitamins and eat 3500 calories a day w/200g protein a day.


Ps. I have seen some amazing strength gains!

I am 28, been working out 3 years, never been on anything, I will NOT take TEST any lose my hair.

----------


## MikeZ91

Sounds great man! im just about to start my first cycle with test and var.. how is your endurance? has it been effected? i like running and cycling thats why i ask

----------


## bookie

endurance, stamina, strength.....it makes me push beyond that last rep, when I leave the gym I feel like a tank (im not a tank though 158lbs) but damn I surprised at the strength gain! Im not even halfway in the cycle yet....

----------


## t-dogg

great to here man! Im running sust 250 and at the last 6weeks will be running anavar @60. Hope my results are just as good. Keep us updated. Any fat loss?

----------


## Turkish Juicer

OP, your story may seem fantastic to the untrained eye but I would like to point out to a few facts...

When you say ''I am not even halfway in the cycle yet'', do not make the mistake of assuming that your strength and muscle gains will continue to gradually improve as they have in the first 5 weeks of your Anavar only cycle. You are a new member, which brings about the possibility that you have not been tracking the majority of posts concerning the duration of oral AAS in terms of muscle and strength gains. To make the long conversation short, you have possibly already peaked on your Anavar only cycle in terms of both strength and muscle gains, you will be basically keeping your gains throughout the rest of your 12 week cycle as opposed to maintaining a continuum of this process. 

I have some news for you, however. Running an Anavar only cycle for 12 weeks is not such a great idea when you look into it, and looking into it requires rather extensive knowledge of AAS. The longer you run your Anavar only cycle without the Test being the base for it, your HTPA will be suppressed further, leading to lower amounts of natural testosterone eventually. Consequentially, it will be a challenge for you to keep your gains by the end of this cycle with lower amounts of natural testosterone, especially if you do not implement some sort of PCT protocol. 

On a another note, if your daily caloric intake is 3500 a day and your consumption of daily protein is 200gr, then you must be getting too many calories from carbs and/or fats. I am glad to hear that Anavar only cycle has worked for you so far but don't you think you would have gained even more LBM with an higher daily protein intake? (rhetorical question, do not answer). 

Now, I am all over your thread simply because bunch of inexperienced members have already gotten excited over the idea of running an Anavar only cycle, not to mention a 12 week oral only cycle is about as bad as a cycle can get and also that you have made a personal proud note that ''you will NOT take TEST and loose your hair.'' How would you know that Test will make you loose your hair if you have never taken it? How many users do you think actually suffer from significant loss of hair only because they take Test? How come there are professional bodybuilders with a background of 15-20 years of chemically enhanced training under their belts and these juice monsters have more hair than many men who have never touched Test?

----------


## christian123

> OP, your story may seem fantastic to the untrained eye but I would like to point out to a few facts...
> 
> When you say ''I am not even halfway in the cycle yet'', do not make the mistake of assuming that your strength and muscle gains will continue to gradually improve as they have in the first 5 weeks of your Anavar only cycle. You are a new member, which brings about the possibility that you have not been tracking the majority of posts concerning the duration of oral AAS in terms of muscle and strength gains. To make the long conversation short, you have possibly already peaked on your Anavar only cycle in terms of both strength and muscle gains, you will be basically keeping your gains throughout the rest of your 12 week cycle as opposed to maintaining a continuum of this process.
> 
> I have some news for you, however. Running an Anavar only cycle for 12 weeks is not such a great idea when you look into it, and looking into it requires rather extensive knowledge of AAS. The longer you run your Anavar only cycle without the Test being the base for it, your HTPA will be suppressed further, leading to lower amounts of natural testosterone eventually. Consequentially, it will be a challenge for you to keep your gains by the end of this cycle with lower amounts of natural testosterone, especially if you do not implement some sort of PCT protocol.
> 
> On a another note, if your daily caloric intake is 3500 a day and your consumption of daily protein is 200gr, then you must be getting too many calories from carbs and/or fats. I am glad to hear that Anavar only cycle has worked for you so far but don't you think you would have gained even more LBM with an higher daily protein intake? (rhetorical question, do not answer).
> 
> Now, I am all over your thread simply because bunch of inexperienced members have already gotten excited over the idea of running an Anavar only cycle, not to mention a 12 week oral only cycle is about as bad as a cycle can get and also that you have made a personal proud note that ''you will NOT take TEST and loose your hair.'' How would you know that Test will make you loose your hair if you have never taken it? How many users do you think actually suffer from significant loss of hair only because they take Test? How come there are professional bodybuilders with a background of 15-20 years of chemically enhanced training under their belts and these juice monsters have more hair than many men who have never touched Test?


Great reply! X2!!!

----------


## >Good Luck<

Play safe and do your research

----------


## ROXXXTAR

I run Test and typically test only... I have stacked it and used every imaginable kind... Even Undecylentate (SP) which is not approved in the U.S.... I have never lost any hair and I have no concern that I ever will unless perhaps I start running 2000 mg/week which I won't... And I'm not even saying I would lose it then I'm just saying that abusing anything will result in sides... And I have never and will never run a all oral cycle... And if I did and it was for 8 pounds I would I would probably be pretty disappointed... Run Test as a base or don't waste your time... You will find a whole lot more people that will tell you that Test>All other AAS... Can't imagine where you got the idea that what is considered the safest AAS to use is going to make you instantly lose your hair!

----------


## Brohim

> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been on Anavar 5 weeks so far, 60mg a day, I have gained 8lbs and super toned and rock hard as if I have been working out all day. My question I have is, do I need to take anything for it decreasing my test? I will be doing blood work this week to check my test levels...is there anything else I need to do? I will be taking the var for 12 weeks. I also take Milk Thistle, Multi-Vitamins and eat 3500 calories a day w/200g protein a day.
> 
> 
> Ps. I have seen some amazing strength gains!
> 
> I am 28, been working out 3 years, never been on anything, I will NOT take TEST any lose my hair.


Glad to hear your gains are going good. To answer your q about test levels, yes there is something you can do. 

Testosterone descreases as your HPTA senses AAS. Then happens slowly so most AAS user's limit cycles to 7-8 weeks and also this is when most gains peak as TJ already mentioned. 

I would recommend you stop your cycle at 7 weeks and save the rest of your expensive investment for another cycle down the road. This would give you a two-fold benefit. One, you won't be shutdown very much (Anavar is mild on the system for short-duration cycles) and your PCT will be a breeze. (Nolvadex at 20mg per day for a few weeks)

Secondly, you will save money and have almost another full cycle for the future. Maybe next beach season. 

And I would recommend you cut your carbs these last two weeks. Increase protein intake to 300 grams and you will like the results.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

If your that committed to not losing hair, i understand, i loved my hair, used to highlight it etc...so i respect that. Its gone now, and shaved works for me, but maybe you dont have a great head shape. Anyway, i'd personally run a hormone repla***ent dose of test, 100-150mgs a week for the cycle, just to have NORMAL levels of test throughout so that your dick works. This will also add some minor anabolic effects.

----------


## bookie

> I run Test and typically test only... I have stacked it and used every imaginable kind... Even Undecylentate (SP) which is not approved in the U.S.... I have never lost any hair and I have no concern that I ever will unless perhaps I start running 2000 mg/week which I won't... And I'm not even saying I would lose it then I'm just saying that abusing anything will result in sides... And I have never and will never run a all oral cycle... And if I did and it was for 8 pounds I would I would probably be pretty disappointed... Run Test as a base or don't waste your time... You will find a whole lot more people that will tell you that Test>All other AAS... Can't imagine where you got the idea that what is considered the safest AAS to use is going to make you instantly lose your hair!


I have hairloss issues, I am on Propecia and have been for the last 4-5 years, I have asked questions regarding TEST on the board already and it was recommended that I should not take TEST, ANAVAR only is an alternative but with minimal gains. I am okay with 8lbs, I am not looking to become a body builder nor have an immediate rush in getting huge. But if I were to try it, can I implement it in my cycle right now just curious?

----------


## bookie

> If your that committed to not losing hair, i understand, i loved my hair, used to highlight it etc...so i respect that. Its gone now, and shaved works for me, but maybe you dont have a great head shape. Anyway, i'd personally run a hormone repla***ent dose of test, 100-150mgs a week for the cycle, just to have NORMAL levels of test throughout so that your dick works. This will also add some minor anabolic effects.



I respect that, I might consider it.

----------


## bookie

> OP, your story may seem fantastic to the untrained eye but I would like to point out to a few facts...
> 
> When you say ''I am not even halfway in the cycle yet'', do not make the mistake of assuming that your strength and muscle gains will continue to gradually improve as they have in the first 5 weeks of your Anavar only cycle. You are a new member, which brings about the possibility that you have not been tracking the majority of posts concerning the duration of oral AAS in terms of muscle and strength gains. To make the long conversation short, you have possibly already peaked on your Anavar only cycle in terms of both strength and muscle gains, you will be basically keeping your gains throughout the rest of your 12 week cycle as opposed to maintaining a continuum of this process. 
> 
> I understand that my strength will not continue and it will peak, I believe it has not peaked yet though, I can understand the signs from my body and when I know it I will do what I need to do at that point accordingly.
> 
> 
> I have some news for you, however. Running an Anavar only cycle for 12 weeks is not such a great idea when you look into it, and looking into it requires rather extensive knowledge of AAS. The longer you run your Anavar only cycle without the Test being the base for it, your HTPA will be suppressed further, leading to lower amounts of natural testosterone eventually. Consequentially, it will be a challenge for you to keep your gains by the end of this cycle with lower amounts of natural testosterone, especially if you do not implement some sort of PCT protocol. 
> 
> ...


I have hairloss issues, I am on propecia for 4-5 years, I have read alot of threads with many members stating to stay away from test if hairloss is an issue as it can increase it which I do not want. Like you said, everyone is different but with test I do not want to take the full risk of taking it because if I was I would be on it 500mg a week from the start. I may do it as you mentioned above it may help with lower test levels in small amounts.

----------


## bookie

> great to here man! Im running sust 250 and at the last 6weeks will be running anavar @60. Hope my results are just as good. Keep us updated. Any fat loss?



I will post pics. I think that will help.

----------


## bookie

> great to here man! Im running sust 250 and at the last 6weeks will be running anavar @60. Hope my results are just as good. Keep us updated. Any fat loss?



I will post pics. I think that will help.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

bookie, honestly i'd get the hell off propecia. It ruins your sex drive. so even if you think ur drive is good, it's not as good as it should be. It will take away that "evil, dirty, adolescent" sexuality that every male should be seething. I've felt the difference. its the same thing with aromatase inhibition, it makes you less sexual and not as sensitive down there. Alot of testosterones sexual and anabolic effects are done through dht and e. id rather have a shaved head and my sexuality. if you want to chemically castrate yourself and think its a benefit to be as "happy" as a nutured dog, or like being less sensitive down there so you can last longer for HER...that's your problem. But i think you owe it to yourself to be the sexual being you deserve to be, and enjoy sex ON YOUR END FIRST and worry about the women second. Im not being presumptuous. Ive seen guys justify propecias use with these such reasons "Oh well being that horny is inconvienent anyway" or "hey....at least i can last longer(cuz im less sensitive)" Also propecia has permanently made screwed some guys up and there is a whole boared dedicated to it with hormone nerds like us trying to figure out why propcia did this to them and how to fix it. Its actually a good board to go onto to learn some cool stuff that these guys dug up on neurosteroids and dht affects. Propecia made me damn near impotent and did so for four months after i quite. Scary. My sexuality came back but im lucky and was not on it for years, just 6 mos. I understand your dedication to your overal sexiness, im a stripper. Its hard to decide wheter to get huge and ripped and not have hair, or to treadd carefully and not use high doses and avoid dht derived drugs at all costs. Its hard to decide. There is a new procedure for hair restoration that looks like it might actually work where they go follicule by follical, yet do it rather quickly. I was watching a video of it a few weeks ago. I will probably attempt it one day. Look up neo graft

----------


## Brohim

Propecia only has sides for some dudes. Ive been on 2.5mg a day and no sides at all. Some hair regrowth coming in.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

OP; good to hear you will stop your Anavar only cycle at week 8 considering the rationales behind it as stated above.

You can run Nolvadex only for 4-6 weeks at 20mg ED as it should be sufficient for this oral only novice cycle dosed at only 60mg ED. 

As for a future cycle where you may again employ Anavar since it has treated you so well, you can pin yourself with 150-250mg of Test E every 5 days (biological half life of this compound is 4-6 days) throughout the cycle and this will not only allow you to run a longer cycle but also have Test as the base of your cycle. I don't think that you will suffer from a significant case of hair loss at rather low doses and similarly low intake frequency of Test, but if you are genetically inclined to hair loss and are already loosing it then yes, Test will only accelerate this process. 

As for your diet, you will have to learn how to eat and love eating protein if you are going to run cycles in the future as there is no way around it. Even if your body responds very well to both carbs and fats, you need to drastically increase your protein intake for building of further lean muscle tissue as well as forming and maintaining that hard look and feel. If you are having trouble with eating only 200gr of protein a day, then I suggest you introduce shakes to your diet, at least when you are cycling. You can easily increment your daily protein intake 100gr by eating more egg whites and drinking 2-3 shakes throughout the day per se.

----------


## sneakyhats

> OP, your story may seem fantastic to the untrained eye but I would like to point out to a few facts...
> 
> When you say ''I am not even halfway in the cycle yet'', do not make the mistake of assuming that your strength and muscle gains will continue to gradually improve as they have in the first 5 weeks of your Anavar only cycle. You are a new member, which brings about the possibility that you have not been tracking the majority of posts concerning the duration of oral AAS in terms of muscle and strength gains. To make the long conversation short, you have possibly already peaked on your Anavar only cycle in terms of both strength and muscle gains, you will be basically keeping your gains throughout the rest of your 12 week cycle as opposed to maintaining a continuum of this process. 
> 
> I have some news for you, however. Running an Anavar only cycle for 12 weeks is not such a great idea when you look into it, and looking into it requires rather extensive knowledge of AAS. The longer you run your Anavar only cycle without the Test being the base for it, your HTPA will be suppressed further, leading to lower amounts of natural testosterone eventually. Consequentially, it will be a challenge for you to keep your gains by the end of this cycle with lower amounts of natural testosterone, especially if you do not implement some sort of PCT protocol. 
> 
> On a another note, if your daily caloric intake is 3500 a day and your consumption of daily protein is 200gr, then you must be getting too many calories from carbs and/or fats. I am glad to hear that Anavar only cycle has worked for you so far but don't you think you would have gained even more LBM with an higher daily protein intake? (rhetorical question, do not answer). 
> 
> Now, I am all over your thread simply because bunch of inexperienced members have already gotten excited over the idea of running an Anavar only cycle, not to mention a 12 week oral only cycle is about as bad as a cycle can get and also that you have made a personal proud note that ''you will NOT take TEST and loose your hair.'' How would you know that Test will make you loose your hair if you have never taken it? How many users do you think actually suffer from significant loss of hair only because they take Test? How come there are professional bodybuilders with a background of 15-20 years of chemically enhanced training under their belts and these juice monsters have more hair than many men who have never touched Test?


Test will not necessarily make him lose hair... there are things out there like finasteride. Also i have a family member who did anavar only and made great gains, he was suppressed badly and required constant use of tribulus + d aspartic acid daily to help him jump back normal, which took around 3 months + From anavar his dick started getting limp so harder to get erections.

Test should be used as a base for every cycle. P.S my family member had no PCT nothing thats why.

----------


## bookie

> bookie, honestly i'd get the hell off propecia. It ruins your sex drive. so even if you think ur drive is good, it's not as good as it should be. It will take away that "evil, dirty, adolescent" sexuality that every male should be seething. I've felt the difference. its the same thing with aromatase inhibition, it makes you less sexual and not as sensitive down there. Alot of testosterones sexual and anabolic effects are done through dht and e. id rather have a shaved head and my sexuality. if you want to chemically castrate yourself and think its a benefit to be as "happy" as a nutured dog, or like being less sensitive down there so you can last longer for HER...that's your problem. But i think you owe it to yourself to be the sexual being you deserve to be, and enjoy sex ON YOUR END FIRST and worry about the women second. Im not being presumptuous. Ive seen guys justify propecias use with these such reasons "Oh well being that horny is inconvienent anyway" or "hey....at least i can last longer(cuz im less sensitive)" Also propecia has permanently made screwed some guys up and there is a whole boared dedicated to it with hormone nerds like us trying to figure out why propcia did this to them and how to fix it. Its actually a good board to go onto to learn some cool stuff that these guys dug up on neurosteroids and dht affects. Propecia made me damn near impotent and did so for four months after i quite. Scary. My sexuality came back but im lucky and was not on it for years, just 6 mos. I understand your dedication to your overal sexiness, im a stripper. Its hard to decide wheter to get huge and ripped and not have hair, or to treadd carefully and not use high doses and avoid dht derived drugs at all costs. Its hard to decide. There is a new procedure for hair restoration that looks like it might actually work where they go follicule by follical, yet do it rather quickly. I was watching a video of it a few weeks ago. I will probably attempt it one day. Look up neo graft



I will look into that! Thanks for the information. I am very interested in hair cloning, it will be available soon from what I hear but that was also said in 2008 that it is "coming soon" its 2012 now and nothing yet...

----------


## binsser

i have never heard that test makes you lose your hair thats mad all ive ever heard is that it improves peoples hair line thats mental.....spose everyones differant but ill only ever cycle if test is a base ill never cycle something on its own but interesting anyway mate ive always wondered about var and can get it easerly might get some for next cycle 2 !

----------


## ata1979

all steroids shut you down, some harder than others. Var is probably the lightest but you still will need a PCT.

----------


## bookie

> all steroids shut you down, some harder than others. Var is probably the lightest but you still will need a PCT.


I will take Nolvadex 4-6 weeks 20mg everyday.

----------


## logen32

This is for the origin poster. I too was very very nervous about doing test due to the potential hair loss but I but the bullet and gave it a go. Glad I did as I didn't lose any hair. the only precaution I took was nizirol shampoo. 

My very first cycle was a 7 week test suspension cycle which was really painful, not to mention the hassle of two injections a day but I did it so if hairloss would occur it would be out of my system quickly. Now I don't advise test suspension as it was just too Dam painful but you could go with test p and you might be pleasantly surprised.

----------


## bookie

> This is for the origin poster. I too was very very nervous about doing test due to the potential hair loss but I but the bullet and gave it a go. Glad I did as I didn't lose any hair. the only precaution I took was nizirol shampoo. 
> 
> My very first cycle was a 7 week test suspension cycle which was really painful, not to mention the hassle of two injections a day but I did it so if hairloss would occur it would be out of my system quickly. Now I don't advise test suspension as it was just too Dam painful but you could go with test p and you might be pleasantly surprised.


what is test suspension? I already use nizoral shampoo twice a week, finasteride 1mg a day, zinc and fish oil. All for hairloss issues, rogaine however doesn't work at all and I read somewhere that minoxodil 20% is an anabolic ? I am not sure if that is true though.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> what is test suspension?


Fastest acting injectable Test on the international market.

----------


## Too Little Muscles

You also might want to check your cholesterol level after the cycle. I did a low dose Anavar cycle for 2 months and it almost doubled my cholesterol level.

----------


## Steroidman99

> The longer you run your Anavar only cycle without the Test being the base for it, your HTPA will be suppressed further, leading to lower amounts of natural testosterone eventually. Consequentially, it will be a challenge for you to keep your gains by the end of this cycle with lower amounts of natural testosterone, especially if you do not implement some sort of PCT protocol.


Oh no. Please, no! I thought that this stupid garbage was spread only among local geniuses on ************.com, but I see that it arrived even here.... Well, some people probably don't use their brain appropriately... Or they don't have any.

----------


## Steroidman99

> I have hairloss issues, I am on Propecia and have been for the last 4-5 years, I have asked questions regarding TEST on the board already and it was recommended that I should not take TEST, ANAVAR only is an alternative but with minimal gains. I am okay with 8lbs, I am not looking to become a body builder nor have an immediate rush in getting huge. But if I were to try it, can I implement it in my cycle right now just curious?


The guys are true. You can't take anything except Anavar . That's the only steroid that won't raise androgenic activity in your body above the normal level. Deca + Propecia would most probably end up disastrously. With minoxidil, you could have more choices, but once your hair is dependent on Propecia, it would be very risky to switch to minoxidil.

----------


## Steroidman99

> As for a future cycle where you may again employ Anavar since it has treated you so well, you can pin yourself with 150-250mg of Test E every 5 days (biological half life of this compound is 4-6 days) throughout the cycle and this will not only allow you to run a longer cycle but also have Test as the base of your cycle. I don't think that you will suffer from a significant case of hair loss at rather low doses and similarly low intake frequency of Test, but if you are genetically inclined to hair loss and are already loosing it then yes, Test will only accelerate this process.


Mr Testomaniac, I think that this guy is clever enough to understand that Propecia doesn't have to save him at testosterone dosages that are 2-3 times higher than his normal testosterone level.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Oh no. Please, no! I thought that this stupid garbage was spread only among local geniuses on ************.com, but I see that it arrived even here.... Well, some people probably don't use their brain appropriately... Or they don't have any.


You should read more and comment less.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> You should read more and comment less.


Don't bother with him, he shows up on this forum all once in a while and makes similar comments against the use of testosterone , his line of thought and quality of rhetoric is as good as your average steroid forum troll, if that. 

Calling me brainless for suggesting that Test should be the base of every cycle for various reasons; whereas, his assumption is Testosterone alternatives (Deca , Primo, Anavar etc.) could and should be used alone, without realizing the oxymoron here: they are all modified versions of Testosterone and hence have both similar effects & side effects when used either alone or stacked with Test. 

Congrats, we have a local genius!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Steroidman99

> Don't bother with him, he shows up on this forum all once in a while and makes similar comments against the use of testosterone , his line of thought and quality of rhetoric is as good as your average steroid forum troll, if that. 
> 
> Calling me brainless for suggesting that Test should be the base of every cycle for various reasons; whereas, his assumption is Testosterone alternatives (Deca , Primo, Anavar etc.) could and should be used alone, without realizing the oxymoron here: they are all modified versions of Testosterone and hence have both similar effects & side effects when used either alone or stacked with Test. 
> 
> Congrats, we have a local genius!


Yes, I know. Guys using steroids are usually not much brainy. I see it everywhere on forums. Thank you for this example.

----------


## joshmile88

lets see some pics brah

----------


## RoadToHuge

> The guys are true. You can't take anything except Anavar. That's the only steroid that won't raise androgenic activity in your body above the normal level. Deca + Propecia would most probably end up disastrously. With minoxidil, you could have more choices, but once your hair is dependent on Propecia, it would be very risky to switch to minoxidil.


Your skurrd of the pointy things huh?

----------


## Razor

> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been on Anavar 5 weeks so far, 60mg a day, I have gained 8lbs and super toned and rock hard as if I have been working out all day. My question I have is, do I need to take anything for it decreasing my test? I will be doing blood work this week to check my test levels...is there anything else I need to do? I will be taking the var for 12 weeks. I also take Milk Thistle, Multi-Vitamins and eat 3500 calories a day w/200g protein a day.
> 
> Ps. I have seen some amazing strength gains!
> 
> I am 28, been working out 3 years, never been on anything, I will NOT take TEST any lose my hair.


Why did you not want to run a test enth base like everyone suggests it would only help you, test has the least side effects of any drug and provides the best results, it makes no sense to me why people want to skip it and would make you Anavar more effective and help you gain a lot more quality muscle.

Var can make you lose your hair just like any other steroid , if your going to lose it it's going to come out no matter what happens

----------


## DigitalGorilla

Bro - I only speak from my experience - I took two cycles of ANavar nobly before I ever tried test - and they both worked great for me - especially with strength. And I kept 80% of my gains after stopping...Listen to your body,...thats all.

----------


## KidUK

I just finished Var only 50mg per day. training and diet was GREAT and i only gained 2- 3 lbs max. Gains weren't good enough i thought.

----------


## Steroidman99

> Why did you not want to run a test enth base like everyone suggests it would only help you, test has the least side effects of any drug and provides the best results, it makes no sense to me why people want to skip it and would make you Anavar more effective and help you gain a lot more quality muscle.
> 
> Var can make you lose your hair just like any other steroid, if your going to lose it it's going to come out no matter what happens


Your posts really amaze me. So much bullsh*t concentrated within several sentences. Admirable!

----------


## Steroidman99

> I just finished Var only 50mg per day. training and diet was GREAT and i only gained 2- 3 lbs max. Gains weren't good enough i thought.


And what did you expect? Anavar stimulates gains of pure muscle, not water weight. It will make you lean and more muscular, but not huge. 

Anavar belongs to the best steroids that have ever been developed. His androgenic activity is really riduculous and anabolic strength is reasonably good. Ruined cholesterol is the only side effect that is worthy of note.

----------


## Steroidman99

> Bro - I only speak from my experience - I took two cycles of ANavar nobly before I ever tried test - and they both worked great for me - especially with strength. And I kept 80% of my gains after stopping...Listen to your body,...thats all.


The fundamental problem in such discussions is that true athletes, who use steroids primarily for sports purposes, can't come to an agreement with unsophisticated simpletons, who use steroids only in order to become "huge" and "to bang as many girls as possible".

----------


## ExSciGuy

I think this question has already been thrown out there but I'll say it again. Why would you take anavar and no test? From the reading I've done you'd probably want to protect your hairline just as much with Var as you would with test.

----------


## austinite

> I think this question has already been thrown out there but I'll say it again. *Why would you take anavar and no test?* From the reading I've done you'd probably want to protect your hairline just as much with Var as you would with test.


Because one would simply be uneducated.

----------


## t-dogg

Anymore updates thread starter?

----------


## gonzo6183

> Yes, I know. *Guys using steroids are usually not much brainy*. I see it everywhere on forums. Thank you for this example.


Clearly we have ourselves a genius right here  :Wink:

----------


## claor

lots of good and informative posts on here

----------


## Boxtrot

> Clearly we have ourselves a genius right here


Would you note improper English in real life? Everyone speaks in different ways...

----------


## ata1979

> Because one would simply be uneducated.


because one wants 4-5 lbs of lean, hard keepable gains. because one doesnt want to deal with a long drawn out pct. because one does not want to deal with pins. because one is going for a fitness look not a body builder look. because one does not want to deal with the added side effects. because one does not want to deal with estrogen issues. because.....

----------


## tboney

> Great reply! X2!!!


Well said!

----------


## gonzo6183

> Would you note improper *English* in real life? Everyone speaks in different ways...


Yeah they do, some are right and some are wrong. If youre going call people stupid then you should be able to at least write a proper sentance while saying it  :Smilie: 

And yes I would note improper *english* in real life.

----------


## Boxtrot

> Yeah they do, some are right and some are wrong. If youre going call people stupid then you should be able to at least write a proper sentance while saying it 
> 
> And yes I would note improper *english* in real life.


Really? Well by that you must mean you note improper slang given your 'australian' you must know thats 'proper' English here  :Smilie: 

Good for you mate, pulling people up one grammatical mistake at a time.

----------


## Bigherm21

Ya well still you still will be shutdown. Var is best used with test and females. Not for an oral only.

----------


## gonzo6183

> Really? Well by that you must mean you note improper slang given your 'australian' you must know thats 'proper' English here 
> 
> Good for you mate, pulling people up one grammatical mistake at a time.


The point was that the guy was being a smart arse to all of us so I thought it should be noted that he was the stupid one, it had nothing to do with you. So if you're going to pull me up and try to correct me then do it properly.

Considering you want to carry on I might as well point out that you clearly need to go back to school and should pull your head it.

"Well by that you must mean you note improper slang given *that* your *you're* 'australian' *Australian* you must know thats 'proper' English *english*here"

If you were referring to an English person you would use a capital "E" and if you were using the english language its only a little "e". Same goes for Australian people but we dont speak "australian", we speak english.

----------


## Boxtrot

> The point was that the guy was being a smart arse to all of us so I thought it should be noted that he was the stupid one, it had nothing to do with you. So if you're going to pull me up and try to correct me then do it properly.
> 
> Considering you want to carry on I might as well point out that you clearly need to go back to school and should pull your head it.
> 
> "Well by that you must mean you note improper slang given *that* your *you're* 'australian' *Australian* you must know thats 'proper' English *english*here"
> 
> If you were referring to an English person you would use a capital "E" and if you were using the english language its only a little "e". Same goes for Australian people but we dont speak "australian", we speak english.


,Your, not, australian ,

----------


## gonzo6183

Hows the cycle coming along OP?

----------


## bookie

> Because one would simply be uneducated.


One would be wrong to say that.

----------


## bookie

> Hows the cycle coming along OP?


I was done with this thread but I am starting a new cycle this time with pics. I will update you all.

----------


## Wes201

> I have hairloss issues, I am on propecia for 4-5 years, I have read alot of threads with many members stating to stay away from test if hairloss is an issue as it can increase it which I do not want. Like you said, everyone is different but with test I do not want to take the full risk of taking it because if I was I would be on it 500mg a week from the start. I may do it as you mentioned above it may help with lower test levels in small amounts.


Bro! And just what do you think anavar is dirived from??? Anavar is a DHT dirivite brother. (the hormone that is responsible for shrinkage of the hair folicles resulting in hair loss for those who are predispositioned to MPB) there is NO less risk of hair loss involved with running anavar at 60mg ed then jusy running at least a mild TRT dose of test 100-150mg wk. In fact, for that matter, you would be at greater risk from the var then you would from the test. TJ gave you some very good feeback. Take head. No aas should be ran without test. Like i said, if sides are a concern then you dont have to run the typical standard 500mg wk. A simple trt dose will surfice if you want something else to be the main compound

Google up N2BM (need to build muscle) And look at thier nizoral shampoo. A topical dht blocker that is supposed to only block dht at the scalp. Its not that expensive and may offer some protection and peace of mind. I'm not saying its 100% guaranteed to deliver, but would at least be good precaution and may also offer some peace of mind. I am ordering it myself. Getting ready to run test and var myself in a few weeks.....Good luck, do your research and be safe

----------


## MickeyKnox

> One would be wrong to say that.


One would beg to differ.


*Anavar - The Truth*

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...!#.UODpRKzX_fs

----------


## Antonious

I've read that after var only cycle, you loose everything you gained. There was a log that proved it

----------


## MuscleInk

> I've read that after var only cycle, you loose everything you gained. There was a log that proved it


People that lose gains weren't eating right before they started. This is why we always say get your nutrition worked out first. You cannot grow if you don't eat and you can't keep gains if you don't provide the fuel to sustain it.

Too many people learn this lesson the hard way.

----------


## XxAndreaxX

I ran an h-drol cycle for 6 weeks. lost nearby total libido, and had only bloat gains.
I love when someone says Anava only cycle works geat.
5 weeks 8lbs gains and dry out, without libido changes, it sounds like magic, Anavar sounds like the Wonder AAS for injections-frightened people. I'll shurely put anavar in my next cycle.
If I was the OP, I'd suspend Anavar, befor it starts to kill libido, because once you don't have test, you'll reverse the positive effect of anavar in negative, and maybe loos all your recomp and end up worse than at the beginning

----------

